# Dry wall first or tile first?



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't see any other way to do it than to install the drywall first, then tile. Otherwise you'll never be able to hide the transition between the backerboard and the drywall. You always finish your walls before tile.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Drywall is installed before tile. I'd suggest using DensArmor wall board. It's paperless and therefore, mold resistant. Don't even think about greenboard. It was useless and obsolete the day it was introduced. 
If you're tiling in a wet location, make sure you waterproof before you tile. Cement backer board is NOT waterproofing.

Good luck


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

Just to resurrect this thread, if I am installing drywall on a concrete floor (before the tile) do I let the drywall sit on the floor or raise it just a hair off of the floor.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

angus242 said:


> Drywall is installed before tile. I'd suggest using DensArmor wall board. It's paperless and therefore, mold resistant. Don't even think about greenboard. It was useless and obsolete the day it was introduced.
> If you're tiling in a wet location, make sure you waterproof before you tile. Cement backer board is NOT waterproofing.
> 
> Good luck


How do you waterproof?


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

tripower said:


> Just to resurrect this thread, if I am installing drywall on a concrete floor (before the tile) do I let the drywall sit on the floor or raise it just a hair off of the floor.


Yes, leave a gap. If you start from the ceiling you should end up with a natural gap between wall/floor anyway.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

tripower said:


> How do you waterproof?


With the use of a membrane. There are 2 main types; paint on or fleece sheet. RedGard is a paint on membrane. Kerdi is a fleece membrane sheet. They install differently but serve the same purpose. Either method will keep moisture from penetrating into the tile substrate which, if happened, causes many bad things (mold, rot, etc). 
It is not necessary to use a membrane in a non-wet location like bathroom walls, just in a shower or tub surround.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

angus242 said:


> Yes, leave a gap. If you start from the ceiling you should end up with a natural gap between wall/floor anyway.


And so I am assuming that when I begin tiling I tile under that 1/2" gap?


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

angus242 said:


> With the use of a membrane. There are 2 main types; paint on or fleece sheet. RedGard is a paint on membrane. Kerdi is a fleece membrane sheet. They install differently but serve the same purpose. Either method will keep moisture from penetrating into the tile substrate which, if happened, causes many bad things (mold, rot, etc).
> It is not necessary to use a membrane in a non-wet location like bathroom walls, just in a shower or tub surround.



And if I am building my own shower surround with tile how might I do that? I know in my older house it was build with sand and then a thin layer of concrete then the tile. Isn't there a better way to do this?


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

Schluter makes a pan system that is presloped. They also sell curbs to go with it, or if you want you can frame up short walls.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

I am assuming that when using the cement backing board for the shower that I leave the 1/2" gap between the board and the cement floor just as I did with my drywall so that I can tile under it, correct? Or do I need more of a gap?

Oh, and what is the waterproofing procedure for the shower area before tiling?


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

Proper installation calls for a pan and not using the concrete as the pan. Excess moisture will transfer through the concrete to other areas.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

Can someone explain to me why a shower pan would cost $700!? Also, is there a link somewhere on DIY that gives a step by step as far as laying down the pan, liner, waterproofing, etc?


----------



## R&D Tile (Feb 6, 2006)

That's cheap.

http://www.schluter.com/143.aspx



http://www.ontariotile.com/preslope.html

There are other products and variations of both methods that make it easier to do as well.

http://www.oatey.com/apps/catalog/instance_assets/assets/Shower Pan Liner.pdf


----------

